# Mission Viejo Meeting Photos



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

While there were only 3 people attanding we had fun. I expected to be 30 mins and ended up being there for 2 hrs.









The Kindles belong to RamTheHammer, Mom of 4 and Carol Hanrahan in order.









RamTheHammer









Mom of 4









Carol Hanrahan


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great pics.  Thank you so much for posting.  
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures! It is great to be able to put a face with the names.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Ram!  I couldn't believe it when I pushed alt-t and saw that it was already 11:30!
It was so nice meeting you and Carol!
Next time, hopefully even more can show!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Great photos.  Thank you for posting them.  I should have set up the tripod, put the camera on self time, and took a photo of me all alone looking at cute man over the top of my kindle.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Dori said:


> Great photos. Thank you for posting them. I should have set up the tripod, put the camera on self time, and took a photo of me all alone looking at cute man over the top of my kindle.


Lol. That would have been a very interesting photo.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Great pictures, Ram! Thanks for posting. I think those Kindles need some skins. At least they have covers...

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I see a M-edge.  Is that the Amazon cover on the left?  And is that a Strangedog in the middle?
deb


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

drenee said:


> I see a M-edge. Is that the Amazon cover on the left? And is that a Strangedog in the middle?
> deb


Wow, you're a pro!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Spend as much time in the Accessories area as some of us, you'll be able to recognize them, too.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

drenee said:


> I see a M-edge. Is that the Amazon cover on the left? And is that a Strangedog in the middle?
> deb


LOL deb, that really is impressive.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jenni said:


> Wow, you're a pro!


I'm not sure I should take that as a compliment, or whether I need to get out and get a life. LOL.
deb


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

drenee said:


> I see a M-edge. Is that the Amazon cover on the left? And is that a Strangedog in the middle?
> deb


Wow, very impressive. You nailed all 3!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey that was a fun meeting!  I learned a great deal as a newbie Kindle owner.  Ram, great pics!  We'll have to KindleMeet again soon!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great pictures RTH!!  Thanks so much for sharing them!  
Deb.... you have me laughing out loud!!  You are so good, girl!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice pictures!  It's fun to see what everyone looks like.

Deb, your expertise is scary.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

When a naked kindle opens its cover, is it flashing you, would that be public indecent exposure?  Would those pictures then be considered porn?  And under aged as well .  Maybe next time I'll join you, but I'm about 40 mi. North of LA, so that's quite a drive.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> When a naked kindle opens its cover, is it flashing you, would that be public indecent exposure? Would those pictures then be considered porn? And under aged as well . Maybe next time I'll join you, but I'm about 40 mi. North of LA, so that's quite a drive.


I was going to post a warning message about the naked kindles in the subject but decided against it.

We would have loved your company but that would have been a long drive for you. Have you tried organizing something in your area? If you want to try you can post a thread in Not Quite Kindle and see what happens.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Deb, your expertise is scary.


I know. I need a life. 
Have I mentioned I love my Kindle, and the Kindleboards, and everything Kindle?
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> I know. I need a life.


So come to the next DC area meetup....


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting I love the pics.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> So come to the next DC area meetup....


I'm hoping I can make it to the next date. I was so sad to miss the last one.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The climate's so warm here, Kindles can go skinless......................  yuk yuk


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Instead of sun fading they'll have sun burning?
deb


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Love the pics... thanks for posting!


----------

